# Cherry and Blue shrimp



## kmw1954 (5 mo ago)

Currently have a 36gl bow front tank that I want to break down only I am now over-run with shrimp. I mean shrimp of all sizes. From large adults to babies so small I can hardly see them. This started only about 5 months ago with 4 Red and 4 Blue!

So how do you folks find and extract all these small animals?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Small nets, remove everything and most of water then start netting.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've always found it easier to make a dent in the front soil. That way when you drain it they all go to that one spot. Makes rounding up shrimp or fish easy. Learned that from a guy on YouTube couple years ago. Gave it a spin and never looked back


----------

